# Prominence of some legions in the Heresy



## Shurtgal (Apr 9, 2012)

So I was just wondering what all of your thoughts are regarding the prominence of some of the legions within the Heresy?

Now I know that we're only some way into the Heresy so far, but it seems to me that the blood angels have hardly got a mention so far (Yes, I know they're getting their own book, but they don't seem to have been mentioned in more than passing), as well as the white scars turniong up to just be wiped out on Isstvan V.

Don't get me wrong, I love the Horus Heresy series, especially how it's fleshing out all of the lore we didn't previously know, but it seems to me that there is still a small bias towards some legions with others hardly getting a say.

Thoughts?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Shurtgal said:


> as well as the white scars turniong up to just be wiped out on Isstvan V.


First, the White Scars were not part of the strike force sent after Horus and the initial rebelling legions (that led to the drop site massacre.)

The only legions that were mauled or slaughtered were the Iron Hands (who, if memory serves, lost their veterans not the bulk of their legion), the Salamanders, and the Raven Guard.



Shurtgal said:


> Now I know that we're only some way into the Heresy so far, but it seems to me that the blood angels have hardly got a mention so far


This likely has to do with the fact that they played little part in the opening moves of the Heresy itself. Some books, like Descent of Angels and The Outcast Dead, explain certain events that need explaining. Every other book thus far (excluding Battle for the Abyss because it feels like it has no place in the series at all to me) has delved into events of the Heresy or leading up to the Heresy so as to give us a better idea.

The Blood Angels were a very powerful legion in their own right, and so when the events leading to the Heresy were going on they were enacting the Great Crusade elsewhere. By the time the Heresy was starting, they were to far away to play any significant role (and were not part of the force sent against Horus because they were already in the Signus Cluster if I remember right.)



Shurtgal said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love the Horus Heresy series, especially how it's fleshing out all of the lore we didn't previously know, but it seems to me that there is still a small bias towards some legions with others hardly getting a say.


You may not be seeing so much of a bias, but rather authors going after the most readily available material and expanding upon it. Its easier to write about the war for the Ultramar system because some information already exists about it, but their is less so for the fate of the Salamanders or Iron Hands.


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

I am sure there will be a lot of expanding done still and that other legions will be covered more in depth. I just hope that other authors will take on my beloved Blood Angels and Death Guard.


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

gridge said:


> I am sure there will be a lot of expanding done still and that other legions will be covered more in depth. I just hope that other authors will take on my beloved Blood Angels and Death Guard.


Well we do have the Death Guard and their journey to Terra, and Typhon slaying the navigators and taking in the destroyer plague. So you never know..


----------



## gridge (Feb 11, 2012)

darkreever said:


> Well we do have the Death Guard and their journey to Terra, and Typhon slaying the navigators and taking in the destroyer plague. So you never know..


I would especially love a book dedicated to Typhon. He's been one of my favorites for a long time.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Most of the White Scars Legion wasn't even around for the majority of the Heresy, as the fluff stands currently of course, being on campaign out of communication in the Chondax system.


----------



## forkmaster (Jan 2, 2010)

And what I know, is that Dan is interested in writing about the White Scars, giving them some loving.


----------



## MontytheMighty (Jul 21, 2009)

forkmaster said:


> And what I know, is that Dan is interested in writing about the White Scars, giving them some loving.


it's high time they got some love...


----------

